# shrimps and hair algae



## byron (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey, I have a hair algae problem and I was told that shrimps would help me. Anyone know what type of shrimps I should get and how much are they usually? P.s. I don't want to spend that much on shrimps and how many do I need in my 10 gallon


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I think youre looking for amano shrimps...they generally go for $3-4 although I dont know if amanos eat hair algae, I can verify that they eat black brush algae!!


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

they love hair algae so long as you starve them for a few days to a week and when introduce to the tank don't feed for another few days or a week they should clean up your hair algae problem.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes Amanos work (X3). Try to get smaller ones if possible as they seem to prefer algaes. If I starve my tank for 3 or 4 days, the Amanos will eat hair algae, BBA, and Cladophora.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## byron (Apr 23, 2010)

where can I get amnos? and how much are they around


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Who has some Amano shrimps for sale?



byron said:


> where can I get amnos? and how much are they around


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

IPU has them regularly, phone to make sure they have them in stock though.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

patrick/mykiss canadian aquatics is where i get them from


----------

